# Jalapeño&Cheese Summer Sausage Qview



## larkinjr (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey fellas. I decided to do a little QView after the summer sausage were cooking but have a couple pics. Summer sausages turned out great (maybe a little salty think I used a little to much TQ)

J&C SS Recipe
-3lbs of venison 
-2lbs or pork butt 
-5T of morton TQ
-1T of black Pepper 
-1t of mustard seed 
-1t of marjoram 
-1T of sugar 
-1T of garlic powder 
-4 fresh Jalapeño(diced)
-1/2lb of Kraft crumbles or high temp cheese 

Mes 40 w/ Amnps perfect mix pellets 
-110° for 1hr to dry casing 
-145° for 4hrs(smoke)
-170° for 147° IT hang to bloom no bath 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow those look fantastic!

Great job!

Point!

Al


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 5, 2016)

Good looking sausage you got there..... 1st time I've ever told a guy that too!

How did the Kraft crumbles hold up? I've seen it mentioned a few times on here that the crumbles can be used but haven't really heard any feedback. Have you used the Hi Temp cheese before and able to give a comparison?

Point to you for your elaborate meat hanging system!

-MeatSweats


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 5, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow those look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man! It taste rather good I must say!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 5, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Good looking sausage you got there..... 1st time I've ever told a guy that too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man. Yes I have used both. High temp cheese definitely holds up a little better but high temp cheese definitely doesn't taste real good. 
Kraft crumbles barely melted but still held true to form I think I even like it better than high temp cheese it kinda spread into the meat and also kept its original form. Taste excellent. Definitely can taste cheese to. 
To answer your ? I will not be using high temp cheese unless I can't find kraft crumbles highly impressed!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 5, 2016)

Cheese 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pellets 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meatstick (Dec 5, 2016)

The last time I used cheese in my goose summer sausage I bought the Kraft cheese blocks. Cut them in small cubes and frozen them for a few days. Just before stuffing the meat into the casing I added to frozen cheese. Turned out great. You just have to keep you smoking below 170 -175 I have found. I will not buy hi temp cheese anymore.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2016)

That looks dang good, you may have inspired me to try not using a pre packaged mix! How's the heat?


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 5, 2016)

kawboy said:


> That looks dang good, you may have inspired me to try not using a pre packaged mix! How's the heat?


Not that spicy. If you want spicy include the seeds from jalapeños 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2016)

LJ, I'll take a few slices of your VSS please ,looks delicious!


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 6, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> LJ, I'll take a few slices of your VSS please ,looks delicious!



Thanks brotha! It's really good!


----------



## lennyluminum (Dec 6, 2016)

Man that looks awesome!! How did you get 9 a
Sausages out of 5lbs of meat? Also where do you get the seasoning from? 

I've been wanting to try my hand at smoking sausage now that I have a smoker that can handle it. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meatsweats86 (Dec 6, 2016)

Are those snack sticks I see in the picture lying under the cut in half sausage? What's the story behind those and did you use the same recipe and what cook times???


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 6, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> Are those snack sticks I see in the picture lying under the cut in half sausage? What's the story behind those and did you use the same recipe and what cook times???



Yep snack sticks. They were not cooked at the time. Same recipe. I use same cooking temps only difference is the snack sticks reach temp a little quicker.


----------



## t84a (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow. Can I send you my address? :yahoo:


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 6, 2016)

lennyluminum said:


> Man that looks awesome!! How did you get 9 a
> Sausages out of 5lbs of meat? Also where do you get the seasoning from?
> 
> I've been wanting to try my hand at smoking sausage now that I have a smoker that can handle it.
> ...



Lol no I measure out my seasoning per 5lbs of meat. So if I make 20 pounds each time I weigh out 5 lbs I measure out my seasoning then add the next 5lbs then more seasoning and so on. Family recipe- got some seasonings from local grocery store-but going to start getting from sams club were I can buy in bulk


----------



## larkinjr (Dec 6, 2016)

meatstick said:


> The last time I used cheese in my goose summer sausage I bought the Kraft cheese blocks. Cut them in small cubes and frozen them for a few days. Just before stuffing the meat into the casing I added to frozen cheese. Turned out great. You just have to keep you smoking below 170 -175 I have found. I will not buy hi temp cheese anymore.



Exactly brotha. I suggest you try the crumbles you don't have to cut anything and they are already in the perfect size. I set my mes40 on 170° bc it will vary between 165°-175°. You never want to go in the 180° range fat out/cheese melt etc


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 8, 2016)

OH MANNNN ...  where have they been hiding these Crumbles ???   I'm sick of cutting cheese up...  Wife's gonna look for them when shopping .. 

PS.  The sausage looks great... I would have to figure out a different salt/cure ratio as I only use insta-cure #1 .. .


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2017)

LarkinJr said:


> Exactly brotha. I suggest you try the crumbles you don't have to cut anything and they are already in the perfect size. I set my mes40 on 170° bc it will vary between 165°-175°. You never want to go in the 180° range fat out/cheese melt etc


LarkinJr.... I had to revert back to your post. I have been making summer sausage out of goose for many years with goose success. However, I have purchase the A-MAZE Tube smoker and now get a lot more smoke than I ever did before. Almost to much smoke where I have to change the way I do things now. I see you use the same product. How is the taste after using the amnps with pellets for 4 hrs? I'm worried that it might be to smokey. Thanks bud


----------



## hondabbq (Jan 18, 2017)

So now what do you do with the 9 chubs of sausage? Slice and freeze? Freeze whole?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 18, 2017)

hondabbq said:


> So now what do you do with the 9 chubs of sausage? Slice and freeze? Freeze whole?



Yes, you can do either, but it's highly recommended to strip the casing and vac pack first.  The casing will allow your sausage to lose moisture.


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2017)

hondabbq said:


> So now what do you do with the 9 chubs of sausage? Slice and freeze? Freeze whole?


After a day of letting them rest in the fridge I always cut my chubs in half and vacuum seal and into the freezer they go.


----------



## hondabbq (Jan 18, 2017)

meatstick said:


> After a day of letting them rest in the fridge I always cut my chubs in half and vacuum seal and into the freezer they go.


I only ask as I had made a similar sausage and I sliced and put into FS bags and froze. They came out with a bad taste to them. Nothing like they had before they were frozen.


----------



## meatstick (Jan 18, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yes, you can do either, but it's highly recommended to strip the casing and vac pack first. The casing will allow your sausage to lose moisture.


CrankyBuzzard, that is interesting. I have always just cut them in half and left the casing on and vacuum sealed and froze them. I never had an issue with these when they thawed out.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 18, 2017)

meatstick said:


> CrankyBuzzard, that is interesting. I have always just cut them in half and left the casing on and vacuum sealed and froze them. I never had an issue with these when they thawed out.



I'm on my phone and didn't get everything down.  If you freeze ONLY in the casing, moisture will be lost since the casings are permeable.  Vac pack prevents moisture loss.  Even when frozen, moisture can be removed.  

I strip the casing before vacpack and freeze because in the past I've had mold grow on the casing after defrost.  When I get low in the frig, I toss one from the freezer in to defrost for a day or so. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## avidangler84 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm new to the snack stick/ summer sausage making. I use a MES 30" (Bluetooth gen2.5... I'm pretty positive haha) I bought a AMNPS tray that I have yet to try but I think I will like it especially for low temp Smoking.   When doing summer sausage and snack sticks to you guys smoke them hanging or on racks and is there anything wrong with doit it either way?  Also should the meat be rotated in the smoker at any point during the smoking process or should it just be kept shut till temp? Also what  casings are you guys using for sticks and summer sausage. Thanks for your help! Ive been learning a lot Over the past week on this page. Tons of info!!! [emoji]133674693112[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127997[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------



## meatstick (Jan 23, 2017)

avidangler84 said:


> I'm new to the snack stick/ summer sausage making. I use a MES 30" (Bluetooth gen2.5... I'm pretty positive haha) I bought a AMNPS tray that I have yet to try but I think I will like it especially for low temp Smoking. When doing summer sausage and snack sticks to you guys smoke them hanging or on racks and is there anything wrong with doit it either way? Also should the meat be rotated in the smoker at any point during the smoking process or should it just be kept shut till temp? Also what casings are you guys using for sticks and summer sausage. Thanks for your help! Ive been learning a lot Over the past week on this page. Tons of info!!! [emoji]133674693112[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127997[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]


I hang all of mine. I just make sure they are not touching one another. I never rotate it just hang and go. For summer sausage I use 2 1/2" x 18" fibrous casings and for snack sticks I use 19mm collagen casings. I buy all my stuff from PS Seasonings online. Have had good results with their spices so far.


----------



## avidangler84 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info! Goose season ends here soon so the weekend after that I'm going to make my first batch. Going to make a hanging rack this week. I think I will try and make several foot sections and hang them. Sounds like it would work best that way.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 23, 2017)

The sausage looks amazing!  I know what I'm doing when the day comes that I do Jalapeno and Cheese summer sausage :)


----------



## meatstick (Jan 23, 2017)

avidangler84 said:


> Thanks for the info! Goose season ends here soon so the weekend after that I'm going to make my first batch. Going to make a hanging rack this week. I think I will try and make several foot sections and hang them. Sounds like it would work best that way.



Let us what flavor kits you buy and how they turn out.


----------



## bobjr21w (Dec 4, 2017)

Since you thought it was to salty would you reduce the TQ to 4T?  I will be making my first SS this year and I'd like to add this recipe to the selection.


----------

